

The Rap Test Commemorates 2pac's 43rd Birthday With Cool Map of His Discography - yoshko
http://theraptest.com/#tupac

======
imohnish
This is fantastic, love it.

------
minimaxir
The Rap Test was discussed a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7883900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7883900)

~~~
dang
Yes; we've buried this as a dupe.

~~~
gailees
Isn't this map different than the original discussion though?

~~~
dang
It is different, but what we ask ourselves is: (1) is it different enough? and
(2) is the difference on-topic for HN?

Once a product or site has had major attention here, follow-up posts have to
stand on their own—i.e. be of substance and interest distinct from the
original post. Otherwise we treat it as a dupe of the original. So, what's the
delta here? A commemorative Tupac post and discography is probably not on-
topic for HN.

An analogy might be a sports data website. An initial post is on-topic if the
product is interesting. But a follow-up post analyzing a particular game
probably wouldn't be, unless there were something particularly substantive (in
the HN sense) about that game.

That's roughly the thought process. We're happy to change specific decisions
if we get them wrong.

